# 228r cam installed! (video)



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Got the 228r cam put in a couple of weeks ago, car is running great! My tuner said he thinks my car is around 400 to the wheels. Anyways here's a video for those looking into cams or whatever idle is set at 750rpm.

IMG_0571.mp4 video by xjxd047 - Photobucket


----------



## cesjr02 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds great!


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

uhh, new daytime video? Lol, congrats though man. How do you like it, and how does it drive? That's that one I'll be putting in but I have to wait for summer now. It's going to be a long and tortuous winter...


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah that was right after the swap, Ill get a daytime video up tomorrow. Car drives great, almost like stock except for taking off from a dead stop. Picked up tons of power, and highway mileage was hardly affected at all, but city mileage dropped from avg 16-17 to avg 14-15.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's a better video. Keep in mind it's on stock manifolds for now, those should go on by the end of the year.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds great. Not too radical of a cam, what is the lift?


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

What LSA and lift did you get on this? Sounds perfect


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds really good man. Can barely even tell it's cammed with the stock manifolds. Kinda like it that way.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks guys..its the 228/228 .588/.588 on 114lsa

I like the fact most people that don't know cars can't tell its got more than an exhaust on it, but that will probably change when I put some pacesetters on it :cool


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

Do you have any idle or driveability issues? How much did this setup cost you? I am highly interested in purchasing this exact setup! It is exactly what I have been looking for.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

it drives awesome man I highly recommend it. I have the idle set at the stock 750 and it runs alot smoother that way, some run it at 500 to make it idle rougher. Check out the Texas Speed site, awesome prices on cam packages I got the dual springs and pushrod packages, and then you choose your cam.

2004-06 GTO Camshaft Packages


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have been trying to find the right balance of sound and performance for my GTO and your video was exactly what I was looking for. The idle seemed smooth but you still have enough lope to know that you have an aftermarket cam. Did this kill your mpg at all? I use my car as a daily driver so I am just curious. Also what size dual springs and pushrods did you get? Thanks alot


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

.650 springs, .750 pushrods. around the city if you learn how to drive it you can get 15 mpg out of it but it likes to shift at a little higher rpms than stock. It bogs if you shift too low and destroys city mileage. On the highway ive seen on the instant economy from 21-23, havent been on a roadtrip yet but its great for the highway from what I can see.


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is what i am getting right now on the highway so that is fine with me. Thank you for the help.


----------

